# صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*ادى اخرتك يازمالكاوى شوفت حصل للجيش بتاعكوا ايه 
يوووووووووووه قصدى الفريق بتاعكوا يازمالكاويه 
ههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا لعبببببببك يا كوكو يا لعبببببببببببك
> 
> اديهم ماتسكتش​



*مرسىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووووك​​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*

كوكو يا كوكو 
حلوة قوى النصب التذكارى 
قصدى الصورة التذكارية دى 
و يا ترى هيصلوا على المفقودين صلاة الغائب امتى 
علشان نبعتلهم ورد احمر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا زمالك يا مدرسة جردل نجمة ومكنسة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*

اية الي بيحصل دة!!!!

اية الي انا شايفة دة!!!!

ماشى ماشى يا حج كوكو مان

و بعدين انتو مش واخدين بالكو اننا فى موسم 2007/2008



> يا زمالك يا مدرسة جردل نجمة ومكنسة​



حتى انتة يا يوحنا طلعت زيهم اهلاوي!!!!!

من هؤلاء الشياطين الحمر!!!​


----------



## فادية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تححححححححححححححححححححححفه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> حلوة قوى دى اول مرة اسمعها :new6:​​




اديكى سمعتيها يا قمر 
و يعنى انتى تفتكرى هما بيلبسو ابيض ليه 
فاكرة اعلان مدام نظيفة 
بتاع القطنة ما بتكدبش 
هما برضه عندهم الفانلة ما بتكدبش 
اعلان عن نضافتهم فى كل حاجة
 من اول دماغهم لغاية رصيدهم من الأهداف 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
:99:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> اية الي بيحصل دة!!!!
> 
> اية الي انا شايفة دة!!!!
> 
> ...



معلش يا روكى يا اخويا اختلاف النادى لا يفسد للود قضية
:new8:
و بعدين انا مش تبع الشياطين الحمر
 انا تبع الملايكة الحمر بتوع فراشة
:smil15:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> كوكو يا كوكو
> حلوة قوى النصب التذكارى
> قصدى الصورة التذكارية دى
> و يا ترى هيصلوا على المفقودين صلاة الغائب امتى
> ...



*اى خدمه ياباشا الناس دى لازم كلها تلبس اللون الاحمر 
قصدى الفلنه الحمرا
وبالنسبه للورد اتبعتلهم على الجردل الابيض بتاعهم 
يوووووووه         قصدى النادى بتاعهم
ههههههههههههههههه
الف شكر ياباشا على مروووووووووووووك
اهلاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى على طول ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> اية الي بيحصل دة!!!!
> 
> اية الي انا شايفة دة!!!!
> 
> ...





*تصدق ياروووووووووووووووووكى ماكنتش اعرف انك منهم 
خييييييييييييااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه 
ههههههههههههههههههه
مش مهم الموسم المهم التفوق 


الف شكر ياباشا على مروووووووووووووك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تححححححححححححححححححححححفه​



*مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووووووووووك ​*


----------



## ipraheem makram (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*

*
عقب وصول جوزيه من المطار ...... اجتمع مع لجنة الكرة بالاهلي في وجود حسام البدري والقيعي

حمدي : هل " هلالك " يا " نجم "

جوزيه : وبعدين يا خسن بيه ...... ليه تلقيح الكلام ده

حمدي: متاخدش في بالك .... اخبار الاستقبال في المطار ايه النهاردة .... اظن يا عم الجمهور

مرماش لا طوب ولا ازايز بلاستيك ولا حاجة

جوزيه : الخق يتقال يا خسن بيه الجمهور عمل معايا احلي واجب و اكلوني فول وطعمية وجابولي

كوكتيل من فرغلي

حمدي : سيبك من الكلام ده ...... عايز اعرف ايه اسباب الخسارة من النجم ...... انا قلت

مسألش غير لما اعصابك تهدي وترجع من الاجازة دانت متعرفش الناس بتقطع فيك وفي الفرقة

ازاي...... قوله يا بدري

البدري : الاسمعلاوية والزملكاوية بيقولوا : مع خسارة الاهلي من الهلال 3 ومن النجم 3 ......

الاهلي بقي ماركة الهلال والنجمة وكمان بيقولوا ....... وسكت البدري

حمدي : مالك يا بدري ؟؟ متتكلم

البدري : مش عايز اتكلم عشان عدلي بيه ميزعلش .... المهم بيقوله ان عدلي بيه اتفق مع

دقدق بتاع الهلال والنجمة عشان يمضي في يناير

القيعي بغيظ : انا حاوريهم ......


جوزيه : الخقيقة يا خسن بيه ان الخضري هو السبب .... نسي يجيب البطيخة معاه يوم النهائي

حمدي : جري ايه يا خواجة ... انت بتهزر ... علي العموم انا شايف ان العيب من اللعيبة

القيعي بضيق : جري ايه يا حسن يبه .. احنا حنقرع علي بعض .... انا بجيب اللي بيطلبه الخواجة

حمدي : انا نقصدكش انت يا قيعي .... المهم اخبار لعيبة الزمالك ايه ... مفيش ثغرات ولا حاجة

في العقود .... داحنا شربنا صديق والسعيد واينو والدور علي عبد الغني ... عايزين ناخذ لاعيب

يطلع من عينيهم

القيعي : عايزك متخافش يا حسن بيه .... انا نازل زن في ودان عمرو زكي عشان يسيب الزمالك

وجبت عرض لفتح الله في الوحدة السعودي عشان يرجع علينا ولو رفض عباس ... نزن في ودان

فتح الله عشان يسيب الزمالك .... وبالنسبة للاسماعيلي متخافش يا حسن بيه ..... متخافش

عمر جمال وشريف عبد الفضبل وجونسون في الاهلي السنة اللي جاية ومش حيجددوا مع

الاسماعيلي
حمدي : عفارم عليك يا قيعي .... لسة الدهن في العتاقي واحنا والمجلس حنروح الاسماعيلية


يوم 27 عشان ينام الموضوع والامور تهدي شوية

جوزيه : تسلم يا خبيبي|

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*



ipraheem makram قال:


> *
> عقب وصول جوزيه من المطار ...... اجتمع مع لجنة الكرة بالاهلي في وجود حسام البدري والقيعي
> 
> حمدي : هل " هلالك " يا " نجم "
> ...



*بص هوه الكلام مش مفهوم 
بس باين عليك زمالكاوى :warning:
بس الاهلاى  طوووووووووووووووووول عمره حديد 
ولا زمالك يهزه ولا اسماعيلى يلزه 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ومع شعارنا 
اهلاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى على طول ​*


----------



## ipraheem makram (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*



kokoman قال:


> *بص هوه الكلام مش مفهوم ​*
> *بس باين عليك زمالكاوى :warning:*
> *بس الاهلاى طوووووووووووووووووول عمره حديد *
> *ولا زمالك يهزه ولا اسماعيلى يلزه *
> ...


 

*اولآ انا الحمد اللة واشكر ربنا انى انا اتولد مسيحى وزملكاوى يعنى ابيض * ابيض​*​
*تانى حاجة انتو كدة يااهلاوية لم بتزنقوة تولو مش فهمين حاجة علشان مش عارفين تردو يعنى بتهربو من الحقيقة عملين زى الخاطى اللى بيهرب من خطيطة علشان مش اقدر يقومة صح يااهلاوى*
*تالت حاجة يعنى اية مش فاهم الكلام دة يمكن مختش بالك يااهلاوية انى الكلام دة مكتوب بالغة العربية*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​ ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*

*اكيد كلنا بنشكر ربنا اننا اتولدنا مسحيين 

ممكن توضيح اكتر للجمله دى اعتقد انها اهانه ليا وللاهلاويه 
(عملين زى الخاطى اللى بيهرب من خطيطة علشان مش اقدر يقومة صح يااهلاوى)
وبعدين وضح الكلام واكتبه بطريقه يفهمها اى حد علشان ماتجيش تقول انتوا كده وانتوا مش بتفهموا وانتوا بتتلككوا​*


----------



## ipraheem makram (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*

بس اولآ احنا فى المنتدى هنا منقدرش طبعآ نهين اى حد احنا فى قسم ترفيهى سيبك من الزمالك والاهلاى
اذ كان كلامى هيزعل حد منى يبقى بلاش اخش القسم دة تانى
واذا كانت حسايت انى اهناتك انا بعتذرلك لكن صدقنى انا مش فى نياتى اهين اى حد ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*

*لا ماحصلش اى حاجه وانت نورت القسم ده ونورت كل المنتدى 
بس فعلا الكلام كان عايز تركيز جامد علشان اى حد يقدر يفهمه 
ولا داعى للاعتذار مافيش حاجه ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*

*ايوة كدة اديهم يا كوكو 

وطبعا المفقود ده مين 

اكيد المدرب يارب ارحمه وافتكرة بسندوتش 

وابو رجل مقطوعة اه انا عارفاه ده اكيد حارس المرمى 

قطع رجلة بدل الكور متعدى بينهم كوبرى 

هههههههههههههههه
عسل ياكوكو وجميلة منك يا يوحنا
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ايوة كدة اديهم يا كوكو
> 
> وطبعا المفقود ده مين
> 
> ...





مرسىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على المروووووووووووور الاهلاوى الجميل ​​


----------



## جيلان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*

*هههههههههههههههههه
مالهم يابنى ما هم كويسين اهه
ومكافحين
احسن من الى راح ينحرف قصدى يحترف برة ده 
عيل بءى وهيفضل رايح جاى مصر ولا سويسرا
على الاقل احنا بنكافح ومسبناس فريقنا مش الى باسوا جزمته عشن يرجع​**زمالك فور ايفر*


----------



## جيلان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*



kokoman قال:


> *اكيد كلنا بنشكر ربنا اننا اتولدنا مسحيين
> 
> ممكن توضيح اكتر للجمله دى اعتقد انها اهانه ليا وللاهلاويه
> (عملين زى الخاطى اللى بيهرب من خطيطة علشان مش اقدر يقومة صح يااهلاوى)
> وبعدين وضح الكلام واكتبه بطريقه يفهمها اى حد علشان ماتجيش تقول انتوا كده وانتوا مش بتفهموا وانتوا بتتلككوا​*



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
يا كوكو
انا عارفة ان الاهلاوية فهمهم على قدهم (يعنى مبيفهموش )
بص بءى اخر الكلام
انكو مكوشين على كل اللاعيبة اصلا
طيب بقية الفرق هتجيب لاعيبة منين تلعب
واتحاد الكورة معظمه اهلاوية وفى صفكو
كمان كل ما لاعب كويس يطلع تشتروه
فهمت يا اهلاوى ولا اسيح اكترررررررررررررر
ومية مية يا ابراهيم
ايوة كدىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
اديهم جامد*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا كوكو
> انا عارفة ان الاهلاوية فهمهم على قدهم (يعنى مبيفهموش )
> بص بءى اخر الكلام
> ...



ماشى ياجيلان 
:budo::budo::budo::budo:
انا مش عارف مالك ومال الاهلاويه 
عارفه لو ماسكتيش 
:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:
:act23::act23::act23::act23:​​


----------



## s_h (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t11::t11::t11:
فين الزملكوية يجو يتفرجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
:12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:
وعقبال ما نحطكم فى
:10_1_136[1]::10_1_136[1]::10_1_136[1]:
جميلة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## s_h (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق 2006/2005*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا كوكو
> انا عارفة ان الاهلاوية فهمهم على قدهم (يعنى مبيفهموش )
> بص بءى اخر الكلام
> ...


:t12::t12::t12:
:t11::t11::t11:
:12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على المروووووووووووووور الجميل جدا ​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*

ربنا يسامحكم يا أهلاوية احنا برضة عقولنا اكبر من كدا ومش هننزل لمستواكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*



Coptic Man قال:


> ربنا يسامحكم يا أهلاوية احنا برضة عقولنا اكبر من كدا ومش هننزل لمستواكم



ليه كده يابااشا انا قولت انك اهلاوى 
لابد من بدأ الحرب 
:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:
:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:
ههههههههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## kimo14th (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*

*يانهار مش فايت يا كوبتك انت طلعت زملكاوى :ranting:*


*وااا حسرتاااه ع الشباب :a82:


*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*

_ايه دة الزمااااااااالك بيتهزا قدامى وانا واقفة كدة :ranting::ranting:لالالالالالاالال انتوا نسيتوا ولا ايه؟ انتوا نسيتوا ان انتوا اتهزمتوا:beee: من فريق واحد فيهم كان عندة 14 سنة ولا ايه ؟:spor22::spor22:​_


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*



Coptic Man قال:


> ربنا يسامحكم يا أهلاوية احنا برضة عقولنا اكبر من كدا ومش هننزل لمستواكم



ايـــــــــــة دة!!!

الزمالكوية زادوا 1 :999:

لا و اية الادمين

يعـــــــ،،،ــــنى و ســـ،،،ــــطــةleasantrleasantr

طلب بقى يا مينا ادام انك طلعت زميل فى الكفاح الزمكلاوى

ياريت بقى تجبر كل المنتدى يبقى زمكلاوى

و الى مش عاوز

يقع علية الجزية:::t32::t32:

1-تنزل عضويتة المباركة فى حالة لو عضو مبارك

2-لو ما كان عضو مبارك يا ريت ترجعة تانى عضو مبتداء

3-لو استمر فى العناد يبقى توقفة بقى و تريحنا يعنى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

من النهاردة المنتدى كل حيبقى زمكلاوىىىى

هييييييييييييييييييييية

احنا ناس بنحب الديمقراطية
​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*

بتديني افكار لا بأس بها يا روكي

وشكلنا هنعمل قوانين جديدة نوقف بيها نمو الاهلي :nunu0000:


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*

طب لو كان مشرف :smil12:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*



Coptic Man قال:


> بتديني افكار لا بأس بها يا روكي
> 
> وشكلنا هنعمل قوانين جديدة نوقف بيها نمو الاهلي :nunu0000:



هههههههههههههههه

اةة ياااريت القوانين دى تبقى فى التعديل الوزارى الجديد
ههههههههههه

جـــــالكم الى حيــــوقفكم:budo::budo:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*



twety قال:


> طب لو كان مشرف :smil12:



صحيح نسيت الزعيمة الاهلاوية!!!!!!

اما بالنوسبة ليكى يا تويتى يعنى

تحرر عضويتك و يتم تحويلك الى عضوة لم يتم تفعيل اشتراكها

و ان شاء الله الادارة ترفض تفعيل اشتراكك:ura1::ura1:​


----------



## s_h (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*



Coptic Man قال:


> بتديني افكار لا بأس بها يا روكي
> 
> وشكلنا هنعمل قوانين جديدة نوقف بيها نمو الاهلي :nunu0000:



لية كدة متخلناش نندم ان سبناكم معانة فى المنتدى
كدة هنتر لشطب عضويتكم  ( قرار رقم 500 لسنة 2008 يتم شطب عضوية 
كل الزملكوية اذا فتحو بقهم تان ) امضاء S_H الاهلاوى
:12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره تذكاريه لافضل فريق*



s_h قال:


> لية كدة متخلناش نندم ان سبناكم معانة فى المنتدى
> كدة هنتر لشطب عضويتكم  ( قرار رقم 500 لسنة 2008 يتم شطب عضوية
> كل الزملكوية اذا فتحو بقهم تان ) امضاء S_H الاهلاوى
> :12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:



ايه القوانين الجامده دى 
ايوه كده لازم يقفوا عند حدهم 
ويطبق القانون 500لسنه2008
هههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على تعليقاتك الجامده 
:bud::bud::bud::bud:​​


----------

